# بعض خسائر كنائس وادي الرافدين..من ابشع جرائم الارهاب العصري..متجدد



## antonius (22 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
اخوتي واخواتي ..فيما يلي سنعرض عليكم بعض قوائم من اسماء الكنائس التي فجرت او اعتدي عليها..واسماء رجال الدين الذين تم قتلهم او خطفهم وهذا جزء بسيط مما يحصل في العراق الذي يقتل فيه ابنائنا كل يوم لايمانهم بالرب ..ايماننا الذي يقوى يوما فيوم..

وساحاول في هذا الموضوع المتجدد ان اضع ما استطيع ان اجمعه من جرائم ارتكبت بحق شعبنا المسيحي المؤمن في العراق طالبا منكم المساعدة والعونفي هذه المهمة..املا في ايصال صوتنا المبحوح للعالم ليعر ما نمر به من ازمة تهديد وجود!!!

وسابدا من يوم  غد بمشيئة الرب...طالبا منكم الصلاة لاجلنا حتى يقوي الرب ايماننا فيه 
..
لي عودة


----------



## جارجيوس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يسوع يكون معنا في حربنا ضد الشرير وسيكون سلاحنا (الصلاه) وسننتصر بمشيئة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## antonius (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكنائس ....

كنيسة الرسولين بطرس وبولس الكلدانية الكاثوليكية في بغداد الدورة حي الميكانيك ودّعت الى السماء عشرة من ابناءها وزوارها ومن بينهم خطيبين على وشك الزواج في الاسبوع ذاته شاءت السماء ان تحتفل بهما قبل الارض.
(وحرقت الكثير من السيارات وتضررت بناية الكنيسة والدير المجاور بالاضافة لاستشهاد عشر اشخاص وجرح كثيرين)
كنيسة مار إيليا الحيري للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد النعيرية فقدت إبنا نجيبا لها بعد أن شارك إخوته وأخواته في إخلاء الكنيسة بسلام من المصلين قبيل إنفجار السيارة المفخخة، فأضحى كبشا إفتدى شعبا لطالما ثابر هو على خدمته.

كنيسة مار كيوركيس للاثوريين في بغداد الدورة والتي تهدم معظم بناءها بينما بقي الصليب شامخا وثابتا في مكانه مما اغضب المفجرين، فعادوا وانزلوا صليبها واحرقوها مخلّفين في المرتين عشرات الجرحى. 
(منظر هذه الكنيسة اكثر من مبكي وانا كانت في منطقتي)
كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد الكرادة تصدع جزء كبير من بناءها وخلّف تفجيرها عشرات الجرحى. 

كاتدرائية سيدة الزهور للأرمن الكاثوليك في بغداد الكرادة خلّف تفجيرها عشرات الجرحى. 

كنيسة مار بولس الكلدانية الكاثوليكية في الموصل قصفت بصاروخ قبل ان تُفجر بسيارة ملغومة اختطفت حياة مؤمن وخلفت الكثير من الجرحى .

مقر المطرانية الكلدانية الكاثوليكية الجميل في الموصل تحول الى ركام غير أن تمثال العذراء ضل شامخا وثابتا في مكانه. 
وكل هذه الكنائس والاديرة اليوم متهدمة خالية لا يوجد فيها قداس ..
وبعد الأول من أغسطس تعرضت العديد من الكنائس والاديرة الى المزيد من تلك الهجمات مخلفة في كل مرة القتلى والجرحى والكثير من الخسائر المادية ... ومن هذه الاماكن: 

- كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك في بغداد الكرادة تهدم جزء كبير منها وتسبب تفجيرها بالعديد من الجرحى في 16 نوفمبر 2004.
- كنيسة مار يعقوب اسقف نصيبين للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد حي اسيا والتي هوجمت اكثر من مرة وتم انزال صليبها مؤخرا بواسطة المهاجمين.
(بالاضافة الى خطف القس وسرقة الكنيسة )
- كنيسة مار يوسف شفيع العمال للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد حي الجامعة.
(استشهد احد الشمامشة عندما حمل العبوة الناسفة الى الشارع وانفجرت بجسده الطاهر منقذا الكنيسة من كارثة) ولكن تم ايضا محاولة تفجيرها لاحقا ...
- كنيسة مار ماري للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد حي البنوك وتم استهدافها لأكثر من مرة.
- كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد الدورة.
(وهذا في منطقتي ايضا وقد حاولوا تفجيرها بسيارة لم تنفجر..ثم اغلوها ثم فتحت ثم اغلقت وانزلوا صليبها وهي مهجورة كباقي الكنائس)
- كنيسة مار بولس للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد الزعفرانية.
- كنيسة مار بطرس وبولس للسريان الأرثدوكس في بغداد قرب الجامعة التكنولوجية.
- كنيسة السبتيين في بغداد شارع النضال وتم استهدافها في 10 سيتمبر 2004 وايضا في 29 يناير 2006. 
- سفارة الفاتيكان في بغداد.
- كنيسة مار أفرام للسريان الارثدوكس في كركوك.
- كنيسة مارت شموني للاثوريين في الموصل تلكيف.
- دير الراهبات الدومنيكيات الكاثوليكيات في الموصل تللسقف.
- كنيسة مار بهنام والشيخ متي للسريان الأرثذوكس في بغداد الدورة حي الميكانيك.
(كنيستي الحبيبة التي فجروها في ليلة سوداء هادمين جزءا من بنايتها ومات في الحادث 3 اشخاص مسلمين يسكنون جنب الكنيسة واغلقت الكنيسة ايضا وقد تم ضربها اكثر من مرة ورشقها بالطلقات مع عبارات الله اكبر في اليوم التالي لتفجيرها مباشرة! وبعد سنتين من هذا الحادث اغتيل راعي الكنيسة الذي كان قد نقل الى مقر المطرانية في زيونة بطلقات الغدر الجبانة الاب الشهيد يوسف عادل عبودي)
- دير راهبات الكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد المسبح بتفجير غير مباشر .
- كنيسة الصعود للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد المشتل ضربت قاعتها بقذيفة كاتيوشا.
- كنيسة القديس كريكور المنور للأرمن الارثدوكس في بغداد ساحة الطيران تفجير غير مباشر.
- كنيسة سلطانة الوردية للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد الكرادة بتفجير غير مباشر. 
- كنيسة القلب الاقدس للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد كراج الامانة بتفجير غير مباشر.



وهذا التقرير كان قبل ما يقارب السنتين...ولمن لا يعرف فان هذه الكنائس تشكل نصف او اكثر من نصف كنائس بغداد...كما تم تفجير وغلق وانزال صلبان عشرات الكنائس في الموصل والبصرة وبغداد لم تذكر هنا....
وشعبنا المسيحي تم تهجيره بالكامل من مناطق كثيرة مثل الدورة التي اسسها المسيحيين وكان يسكنها الاف المسيحيين فتم تهجيرهم وقتلهم جميعا ما عدا 30 نفر من الذين اما تعدوا السبعينات او انهم من باع المسيحيين متعاونا مع عصابات الغدر الاسلامية .. وبيوتنا تم تفجيرها او تم تسكين عوائل مسلمة فيها وسرقة اثاثها وكل كنائس الدورة الان مغلقة او اصبحت ارضا!! 
وفي المشركة التالية سنضع لحضراتكم فيديوات عن صور لبعض الكنائس التي وصلت اليها يد الكامرات...


----------



## antonius (22 ديسمبر 2008)

...
الفيديو ..يتناول التقرير السابق بالصور والفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWH1XtjR_Uo


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## antonius (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكهنة
الاسماء التالية هي لاباء تم خطفهم..

• الأب رعد وشّان 17 يوليو 2006 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب سعد سيروب 15 أغسطس 2006 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب باسل يلدو 16 سبتمبر 2006 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب بولس أسكندر 11 أكتوبر 2006 الموصل، ذبح 
• الأب دكلص البازي 19 نوفمبر 2006 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب منذر الدبر 26 نوفبر 2006 الموصل، قتل 
• الأب سامي عبدالاحد 4 ديسمبر 2006 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب جبرائيل شمامي 2 أبريل 2007 بغداد للكلدان 
• الأب نوزت بطرس 19 مايو 2007 بغداد للكلدان 
* المطران عمانؤيل للسريان الكاثوليك في الموصل تم خطفه
• الأب هاني عبدالاحد 6 يونيو 2007 بغداد للكلدان 

....
ومن الكهنة من تم قتله...
• الأب بولس أسكندر (52 عاما) للسريان الارثدوكس، ذبح في 11 أكتوبر 2006 في الموصل بعد يومين من خطفه. 
(وقد تم ذبحه وتقطيع جسده الى 6 اشلاء رمي كل منها في مكان وتم تجميعها وتشييع روحه الطاهرة..هذا الشهيد البار الذي ضحى بروحه لاجل كنيسة الرب)
• الأب منذر الدبر (69 عاما) للكنيسة البروتستانية، أطلق الرصاص على رأسه في 26 نوفبر 2006 في الموصل بعد خطفه لأربعة ايام. 

• الأب رغيد كني (35 عاما) للكلدان الكاثوليك، بوابل من الرصاص في 3 يونيو 2007 في الموصل 
وقد استشهد الشاب لاجل المسيح مع ثلاثة من الشمامشة الشبان الذين استشهدوا معه في الحادثة...وتم تشييع جمانهم ايضا
وبعد هذا التقرير:
ثم اغتيل مثلث الرحمة المطران فرج رحو رئيس كنيسة بابل للكلدان في الموصل وكاهن شعبها ..من اكبر رجال الدين شانا ومحبة... تم خطفه ثم اغتيل ودفنوا جثته وقد قتل ايضا سائقه واخر مسيحي في حادثة خطفه..

ثم واخيرا تم اغتيال الاب يوسف عادل عبودي كاهن كنيستي سابقا برصاص الغدر امام بيته واستشهد بثياب الكهنوت هذا الرجل المسكين الذي مملوء محبة وسلام..والذي لم يؤذي حشرة في حياته كلها!
...
...
وسيتبع صورهم وفيديوات عن تشييع جثمانهم الطاهرة ...
..
..


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربــ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـنـ،ـ،ـ،ـا مـ،ـ،ـ،ـوجـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـود*​


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعوضهم ويكون معاهم ويكسر ايدين الي عمل هالشي


----------



## جارجيوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ان عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم اما من جهتهم فيجذف عليه اما من جهتكم فيتمجد
رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى14:4


----------



## المزاحم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه  ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على اولاده فى العراق ومصر ولبنان وسوريا والاردن وفلسطين  وكل مكان فى العالم


----------



## ايلي_leb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح .  في مشروع خطير لا تهجير المسيحية من العلم العربي  ( الارهاب ) ( بيع الاراضي باموال خليجية مرتفعة الثمن) وهذه اخطر مشكلة تواجه لبنان


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_البربر اتو من جديد فى ثياب جديده
شكرا لنقلك الاحداث
يسوع يرحمنا​_


----------



## antonius (5 أبريل 2009)

احدث الجرائم
قتل سيدتين مسيحيتين في الدورة طعناً بالسكين 


عنكاوا كوم – بغداد – فادي كمال يوسف

افاد مراسل موقع "عنكاوا كوم" في بغداد ان امرأتين مسيحييتين، قتلتا، ظهيرة اليوم، الخميس 2 نيسان (ابريل) الجاري في حي المكيانيك بمنطقة الدورة ببغداد، طعناً بالسكين اثر مهاجمتهما من قبل مجموعة من الاشخاص مجهولي الهوية.

وقال عضو مجلس اسناد الدورة خالص خوشابا في حديثه للموقع ان "اشخاص مجهولي الهوية هاجموا منزل سيدتين مسيحيتين تبلغان من العمر 47 و 60 عاماً وطعناهما بالسكن حتى الموت" لكنه استبعد ان يكون سبب القتل "طائفيا"، مشيراً الى حالة الفوضى التي وجد فيها المنزل، اذ بعثرت  الاشياء في كل الأتجاهات مما يشير الى ان الهدف من قتل السيدتين كان "السرقة".

وأوضح ان حادثة مشابهة وقعت في الدورة، الشهر الماضي، اذ قتلت امرأة مسيحية بنفس الطريقة بهدف السرقة، وقد القى حينها اللواء السابع بقيادة كريم عبود، القبض على عصابة مؤلفة من اربعة اشخاص بضمنهم أمراءة، مختصة بعمليات السرقة والقتل.

وأكد خوشابا "الوعود" التي تلاقاها من قائد اللواء السابع عبود بمتابعته للموضوع بشكل جدي، للقبض على افراد العصابة.


----------



## man4truth (5 أبريل 2009)

*يا ساتر 
دا ايه الهمجيه دى يا محمديين
بس مش غريبه عليكم 
ما ده هو الاسلام منذ البدايه*


----------



## antonius (5 أبريل 2009)

جريمة اخرى البارحة
مواطن مسيحي  في مدينة الموصل 

عنكاوا كوم –الموصل 

استشهد  مساء امس الموافق السبت 4 نيسان  عبد العزيز الياس عزيز في محله الخاص بتصليح المولدات في منطقة موصل الجديدة  بعد ان داهمه مسلحون مجهولون وفتحوا  نيران اسلحتهم عليه فسقط شهيدا  ووارى الثرى  في مقبرة الطوائف المسيحية  حيث اقيم عن راحة نفسه صلاة الجناز فيما شهد اليوم الاحد (الاحد الخاص باستذكار الاعمى ابن طيما )صلاة الجناز لليومين الثاني والثالث لوفاته في كاتدرائية مار افرام  حيث تراس الصلاة مطران الموصل للسريان الارثوذكس .. 
عزيز الياس صاحب محل المولدات في الموصل صناعة 
وادي عكاب واردوه قتيلا في محله وامام انظار اصحاب المحلات لا من مستغيث ..
الشهيد متزوج وله 3 اولاد احدهم معوق وزوجته حامل ..

صلوا لاجله ولاجل كل شهدائنا يا اخوة


والشهيد عبد العزيز كان معروفا لدى الجميع بخصاله الطيبة ومحبوبا من قبل كثيرين حيث تخصص في تصليح  الالات الثقيلة  وخصوصا المولدات ..


----------



## antonius (5 أبريل 2009)

مسلحون يقتلون مدنيا “ذبحا بآلة حادة” في كركوك
31/3/2009 - 15:51

كركوك /أصوات العراق : قال مصدر من مركز التنسيق المشترك في كركوك إن مدنيا قتل اليوم الثلاثاء جراء قيام مسلحين مجهولين “بذبحه بآلة حادة” جنوب غربي المدينة، فيما انفجرت عبوة ناسفة دون اضرار في كركوك.
وأوضح المصدر لوكالة (أصوات العراق) أن “مسلحين مجهولين قتلوا اليوم ذبحا بآلة حادة المتقاعد صباح عزيز سليمان داخل منزله في حي الواسطي جنوب غربي مدينة كركوك وفروا إلى جهة مجهولة”.
وأضاف المصدر أن القتيل، الذي تم نقله إلى دائرة الطب العدلي في كركوك، من الديانة المسيحية.
وفي سياق ذي صلة، ذكر المصدر نفسه لوكالة (اصوات العراق) أن “عبوة ناسفة انفجرت اليوم ايضا في حي الواسطي مقابل شقق الغاز جنوب غربي المدينة مستهدفة ضابط في مديرية شرطة كركوك ويدعى العميد مؤنس سعيد دون وقوع خسائر بشرية أو أضرار مادية”.
وتقع مدينة كركوك مركز محافظة كركوك على مسافة 250 كم شمال بغداد.


المزيد 

http://coptreal.com/


----------



## ponponayah (5 أبريل 2009)

ربـــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــا يــــــــــــــــــــــرحـــــــــــــــــــــــم 
كل اولادة بجد حاجة صعبة اوى اوى


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يحمي شعبه


----------



## christianbible5 (6 أبريل 2009)

*متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 28 وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.* 

*ليتمجد اسم الرب*

*والرب معكم*


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

"اما نحن المسيحين يارب فهب لنا كمالا مسيحيا يرضيك امامك واعطيهم وايانا 
نصيبا وميراثا مع كافة قدييييييييييييييييسيك "
يارب ارحم                                                             اوشية الراقدين


----------



## antonius (27 أبريل 2009)

اخر جريمة...البارحة يوم الاحد....
بغداد، العراق (cnn) -- لقي ثلاثة مسيحيين مصرعهم وأصيب اثنان آخران في كركوك، شمالي العاصمة العراقية، الأحد، نتيجة هجومين استهدف عائلتين من أبناء الطائفة المسيحية، بعد فترة من الهدوء النسبي في استهدف المسيحيين في العراق.

وأفادت الشرطة العراقية أن الهجوم الأول وقع في أحد الأحياء الجنوبية بمدينة كركوك (240 كيلومتراً شمالي بغداد)، التي تشهد توتراً سياسياً وأمنياً بشأن هويتها والنزاع على ضمها إلى كردستان العراق أو بقائها ضمن سلطة المركز في بغداد.

وقالت الشرطة لـcnn إن الهجوم استهدف امرأة مسيحية وزوجة ابنها، وأنهما قتلتا في منزلهما في وقت متأخر من الأحد.

وأوضحت الشرطة أن المهاجمين جزوا عنقي القتيلتين.

وفي حي مجاور، هاجم مسلحون عائلة مسيحية في منزلها، وطلقوا النار على الوالد وأبنائه الثلاثة، فقتل أحد الأبناء فوراً، فيما أصيب الولدين والوالد بجروح.

هذا ولم تعرف دوافع المهاجمين في الهجومين، كما أنهما أول هجومين يستهدفان عائلات مسيحية في كركوك، فيما سبق أن تعرض المسيحيون في الموصل لعدة هجمات.

وكان عدد من المطلعين على وضع المسيحيين في العراق قد حذروا في وقت سابق من تعرضهم لما وصفوه بـ"التطهير الديني" بحيث يُدفعون إلى الهجرة وترك مناطقهم الأصلية، وذلك بسبب هجمات الـ"متطرفين" التي تستهدفهم، والتي أدت لتراجع أعدادهم في العراق من 1.4 مليون قبل إسقاط نظام البعث عام 2003 إلى ما بين 500 و700 ألف.

وترافقت التحذيرات مع صدور تقرير أعدته لجنة الحريات الدينية المرتبطة بوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، عددت فيه مجموعة من الاعتداءات التي تعرض لها المسيحيون مؤخراً، بينها إرغام بعض نسائهم على ارتداء الحجاب والاعتداء على مصالحهم التجارية، إلى جانب قتل عدد من رجال دين.

وكان نحو نصف سكان الموصل من المسيحيين قد هربوا إثر حملة من عمليات القتل والتهديدات استهدفت الطائفة في المدينة، وفق الأمم المتحدة.

فقد نزح قرابة 13 ألف مسيحي، أو نحو 2300 أسرة، من المدينة خلال شهر أكتوبر/تشرين الأول، تحسباً من الحملة التي استهدفتهم لأول مرة منذ بدء الغزو الأمريكي للعراق في مارس/آذار عام 2003.

غير أن العدد بدأ يتراجع في الأسابيع الأخيرة، وفقاً تصريح مصدر مسؤول، بل وبدأ العديد منهم بالعودة إلى منازلهم في المدينة، إثر تسيير دوريات أمنية في الأحياء المسيحية في المدينة.


يذكر أن العنف ضد الطائفة المسيحية في العراق بدأ في منتصف أكتوبر/تشرين الأول بعد تظاهرات احتجاجية قام بها مسيحيو المدينة للمطالبة بتمثيل عادل لهم في انتخابات المجالس البلدية التي ستجري في يناير/كانون الأول المقبل.

وجاءت هذه التظاهرات للاحتجاج على قانون الانتخابات المقترح الذي سيلغي الحصص (الكوتا) الانتخابية لتمثيل الأقليات في تلك المجالس البلدية

رابط الخبر الاصلي: http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/meast/04/26/iraq.christian.attacks/index.html


----------



## antonius (27 أبريل 2009)

ثلاث قتلى وجريحين في جريمة البارحة...
تشييع جثامين الشهداء في الكنيسة الكلدانية بالصور نقلا عن موقع عنكاوا كوم

كاتدرائية قلب يسوع تشيع جثامين المغدورين الثلاث في  كركوك

عنكاوا كوم – كركوك - خاص


شيعت كاتدرائية قلب يسوع في مدينة كركوك، صباح اليوم، الاثنين 27 نيسان (ابريل) الجاري، جثامين المغدورين الثلاثة الذين لقوا حتفهم، اثرالهجوم المسلح الذي شنه مسلحون مجهولو الهوية على العائلتين في وقت متزامن من ليلة الامس.

شارك في مراسيم التشييع مجموعة من الاباء الكهنة، وعدد من ممثلي ومسؤولي الحكومة المحليين والامنيين بالاضافة الى عوائل وذوي الضحايا وحشد من اهالي كركوك.

واستنكرت الحكومة في كركوك الهجوم، معربة عن اسفها لوقوع الحادث بينما وعد المحافظ،  ومدير الشرطة في المدينة ، بالكشف عن الجناة باسرع وقت ممكن، بهدف تقديمهم للعدالة.

وكان العمل الاجرامي الذي وقع، ليلة الامس، الاحد 26 نيسان الجاري، اودى بحياة المغدور باسم يوسف شابا الذي يسكن منطقة 1 حزيران، والمغدورتين منى بنا داود، وسوزان لطيف، الساكنتان في منطقة دوميس فيما اشارت البيانات الاولية عن تحسن الحالة الصحية لأفراد العائلتين الذين كانوا اصيبوا بجروح جراء الحادث.

ولم تفصح التحقيقات في المدينة حتى الأن عن الأسباب التي ادت الى الهجوم.

وحسب المعلومات الواردة الى الموقع فان العائلتين تربطهما روابط حسنة، وسمعة طيبة بين العائلات العراقية الاخرى في المنطقة. 

 يذكر ان المسيحيين في العراق يتعرضون منذ العام 2003 الى حملات تهجير وقتل على الهوية، اخرها كان ما حصل بالموصل خلال تشرين الاول (اكتوبر) العام الماضي 2008، اذ هجرت مئات العائلات المسيحية الساكنة في الموصل وقتل ما يزيد عن 14 مسيحي جراء تلك الأحداث.
































الرابط عن موقع عنكاوا 
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,293816.msg3818245.html#msg3818245​


----------



## antonius (11 مايو 2009)

استشهد الطفل توني ادور شاؤول بعد ان اختطف يوم الاحد الماضي الموافق 3/5/2009 وقد شوهدت جثته في منطقة قريبة من ناحية روفيا في قضاء عقرة .

وقد تم اختطافه من قبل جهات مجهولة الهوية والتي طالبت بفدية قدرها 50000 دولار .....

للمزيد عن الاختطاف
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,296886.0.html
ايها القذرون...تقتلون اطفال الرب الان؟؟؟
عمره خمس سنين يا وحوش يا عبدة الشيطان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2009)

_((لأنهُ *أن* كانوا *بالعود الرطب يفعلون* هذا فماذا يكون باليابس))_
_شكرا لمجهودك_​


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

اليوم يا اخوة مأساه جديدة...
ست كنائس تم تفجيرها في اخر ساعة.....
سنوافيكم بالاخبار حال ورودها


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

انفجرت اليوم  الاحد 12/7/2009 في حوالي السابعة مساء سيارة مفخخة امام باب كنيسة مريم العذراء في شارع فلسطين ببغداد عند خروج قداس يوم الاحد. وادى ذلك الى استشهاد شابين من زوار الكنيسة و خمسة من افراد الشرطة و جرح عدد كبير يزيد عن 30 شخصا. 

سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

*انفجار عبوتين ناسفتين في كنيسة غرب بغداد *​

2009-07-12 10:41:42







​


بغداد(إيبا)/امن/انفجار/... انفجرت عبوتان ناسفتان فجر اليوم الاحد في احدى الكنائس غرب بغداد.

وقال مصدر في الشرطة لوكالة الصحافة المستقلة (إيبا)" ان مسلحين مجهولين اقتحموا كنيسة ماريوسف الكائنة في منطقة حي حطين قرب نفق الشرطة ، وقاموا بوضع عبوتين ناسفتين داخلها ومن ثم تفجيرها مستغلين غياب حارس الكنيسة".

واشار المصدر الى ان الانفجار لم يحدث اي خسائربشرية لكنه ادى الى الحاق اضرار جسيمة بمبنى الكنيسة".(النهاية)/ع/.


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

كنيسة مار بطرس وبولس مركز ابرشية بغداد والبصرة للسريان ايضا من الكنائس التي تم استهدافها...لم نعرف اي تفاصيل بعد....
صلوا يا جماعة


----------



## antonius (27 سبتمبر 2009)

في تصريح لوزارة الداخلية..قالوا انهم القوا القبض على المعتدين على المسيحيين!!!
...
وهكذا اجبنا:


----------



## جارجيوس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنجيل لوقا 19: 43
 فَإِنَّهُ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ وَيُحِيطُ بِكِ أَعْدَاؤُكِ بِمِتْرَسَةٍ، وَيُحْدِقُونَ بِكِ وَيُحَاصِرُونَكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ، 

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 1
 وَلكِنِ اعْلَمْ هذَا أَنَّهُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ سَتَأْتِي أَزْمِنَةٌ صَعْبَةٌ، ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تدخلنا فى تجربة​


----------



## ايلي_leb (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ايلي_leb قال:


> سلام المسيح .  في مشروع خطير  لتهجير المسيحية من العالم العربي  ( الارهاب ) ( بيع الاراضي باموال خليجية مرتفعة الثمن) وهذه اخطر مشكلة تواجه لبنان


 فالهجرة برتفاع والخوف يسكن كل مسيحي يعيش في البلاد العربية


----------



## ايلي_leb (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ايلي_leb قال:


> سلام المسيح .  في مشروع خطير  لتهجير المسيحية من العالم العربي  ( الارهاب ) ( بيع الاراضي باموال خليجية مرتفعة الثمن) وهذه اخطر مشكلة تواجه لبنان


----------

